
Ask HN: Do you think this is a good startup idea? - avin_regmi
I&#x27;m working on ML model to classify NLP dataset. I&#x27;m thinking about online web app where a user would upload CSV file and possible labels. Back end would use ML to classify NLP texts into possible labels. Would you use service like this? Would you pay for it? If yes, how much?
======
thirtythree
It's a good idea but you will run into the following issues:

* Your users won't have enough data

* Your users will have bad data

* Your users will have sensitive data that they can't upload

* Your model would need to be tweaked for best outcomes

~~~
crobertsbmw
Hahaha, this is all true. Cleaning the data will be very tricky.

------
crobertsbmw
I would use it. But only if it worked ;) My idea is that I want a model that
will basically detect if my kid is whining or not. As a parent, I hate
whining, but I also hate monitoring all the time for whining, and would love a
robot to tell my kid "you're whining". If I could set up a smart speaker, or a
raspberry pi, or a iphone or android app or something to just be listening all
the time and tell my kid to use a normal voice, that would be awesome. So I
would pay for it, but I wouldn't pay absurd amounts of money. I would want to
test it out and see that it works. If it did, I would need an easy way to
export the model into iOS/android and python. If I knew it was going to work,
and I wasn't going to run into stupid problems (I get a model but I can't
figure out how to run it unless I'm inside your web GUI or something for
example), then I would pay a couple hundred dollars. If I didn't know if it
was going to work or not, then I would probably only pay 20 or 30 dollars.

~~~
core-questions
This is a hilarious idea. I would love a little robot that could tell whining
apart from legitimate pain crying, because god knows toddlers do enough of
both, and help discourage the former.

~~~
karmakaze
Beware second-order effects. I can see this going horribly wrong, raising a
generation of believably-sounding whiney 'victims' suffering from whatever
they imagine could get them something good.

~~~
core-questions
Oh damn, so you mean they would be whining without me realizing it? And I
would entertain them, not knowing I should shut them out like a child?

I think that's just the current world, friend.

------
dennisy
This already exists and all the big cloud platforms have this:
[https://cloud.google.com/natural-
language/automl/docs/quicks...](https://cloud.google.com/natural-
language/automl/docs/quickstart)

~~~
avin_regmi
This requires you to upload a labeled dataset. My idea was more of like you
enter instances of text without label and ML model will label those texts for
you.

------
billconan
It is a useful idea, but to be honest, it might not be a good startup idea.

if you want to raise vc money, the thing they care the most is the potential
market size. this sounds like a niche market, so you will have to target big
enterprise users, not hobbyists. big enterprise users can easily hire a data
scientist team to build models, unless your solution is cheaper and flexible
enough to handle their needs well. You will also need to take care of data
security. And you need to have sales or you need to do sales.

if this is a bootstrap/indie hacker idea that doesn't need vc money, I still
don't think it is a good idea. personally, I won't choose anything that
requires a GPU infrastructure , it is too costly, and hence risky.

------
brogrammer2019
I made the same online web app where a user uploads a CSV file and the back-
end in uses ML to classify data and produce insights and charts automatically

Link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVQOGRPiNJs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVQOGRPiNJs)

------
135792468
SEOs would use this. Tailor it to SEO and I can get it in front of a lot of
them

~~~
avin_regmi
That's really good to know. Why do SEOs use this? Would you be able to connect
them with me?

------
alexriabtsev
do you know your potential users? ask them but not HN readers :)

------
pplonski86
is it similar to monkeylearn.com

